# Graco Finish Pro 9.5



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm about to make an order from spraymall.com 
A friend in Ohio will buy it for me and then ship it overseas.

Here's a link to Spraymall and the Finish Pro 9.5 
http://store.spraymallstore.com/grfiprohv9fo1.html
I'm adding a Procomp to the package. Mostly because I want the freedom one gets with a remote cup system.

My first Graco sprayer a 390ST is broken, It gave me excellent service and value for almost 13years. Its been sitting for 4 years now.
I saw that Spraymall is selling repair kits for it. Perhaps I can fix it up again. 
My second Graco sprayer witch replaced my old companion is a 490 ST Max ll

I'm planning to use the HVLP sprayer on doors, trim and cabinets etc. 
My airless sprayer is great for this too, but less practical for a 1-2L paint job. And I hope the HVLP sprayer will give me better control and finish.

Any reason why I shouldn't buy the 9.5? Perhaps the 7.0 + Procomp is good enough. 

Never used a HVLP sprayer, just Airless. 

All help and advices is appreciated.


----------



## john wiiliams (Oct 7, 2007)

I purchased the Capspray 9960 from spraymall. They have great customer service there. I live an hour away from them so I was able to pick it up myself. The capspray came with great instruction on how to use it. The more you use it the better you become.:notworthy:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I'd be curious to know about the 9960 How much adjusting of the product and all you have to do. I have the 9100 and am thinking of upgrading. Have you had or used anything else to compare it to? Anyway just curious as to your experience with the new "big dog" ...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you are going to spray latex make sure you order a #4 or #5 tip.I use a #5. It comes with #3.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Graco has service shops here in Norway and I've been very pleased with the Graco sprayers I already own and used for many years. 
The Capspray 9960 seams to be a tad more powerful than the Finish Pro 9.5 but I don't know if Capspray is sold here at all. So i'm biased towards Graco.

I hope to use the HVLP sprayer mostly on doors and trim and the prefered material will be Acrylics. 
I see that the Finish Pro is sold with a #2 #3 #4 tip set, so I'll take your advice John and order a full set of tips from #2 to #6. 

Thanks for helping


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Yes, the #5 has worked awesome for me on acrylics. At the time I got my capspray, the graco didn't have the adjustable pickup on their guns. I really like that. I see the newer gracos have that so you're probably gonna love it. (remember to move it to the correct position). Have fun and let us know how it works out.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Capspray is sold in Europe as Wagner Finecoat.

At this moment the largest turbine 230V they have is the 5 stage (FineCoat 9900).

Apollo also has a combined 230 V 5 stage turbine, it's been on the market for several years.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

paintpro08 said:


> Capspray is sold in Europe as Wagner Finecoat.
> 
> At this moment the largest turbine 230V they have is the 5 stage (FineCoat 9900).
> 
> Apollo also has a combined 230 V 5 stage turbine, it's been on the market for several years.


Damn.. We use 240v and USA use 230v. Correct? 
Is so, that could be a problem for me buying the Finish Pro 9.5 directly from the US. 
Well it should be possible to fix that with a transformer or such. I hope so. :blink:


----------



## john wiiliams (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my first hvlp that ever used, I've seen other guys use them before but they were smaller stages where they had to really thin down material (latex). So after do my reseach on hvlp, I decided to go with the highest stage so I don't thin the material down that much. According to the manual, it says to reduce 20-25% for latex. I dont think I have to thin it down that much since I have a 6 stage and it has two control levels low and high for thicker material. Last week, I sprayed eight metal doors and two elevator doors with satin imprevo(oil) the results were lovely.:thumbup:


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

USA uses 110 V 60 Hz, in Europe it's between 220V - 240 V 50 Hz.

A frequency transformer works, but it may effect motor performance. Usually the rpm is less because of the 50 hz, which could result in worse performance.

If you have questions you can contact me.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

paintpro08 said:


> USA uses 110 V 60 Hz, in Europe it's between 220V - 240 V 50 Hz.
> 
> A frequency transformer works, but it may effect motor performance. Usually the rpm is less because of the 50 hz, which could result in worse performance.
> 
> If you have questions you can contact me.


Thanks PaintPro08.

I will need a powerful quality converter, perhaps something like this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2000W-Step-Down...al_Electrical_Fittings_MJ?hash=item5632fe0e60

I think I will buy it locally as my wife's family are all electricians.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe a 230V 50 hz motor can run max. 2800 rpm.

A 60 hz motor can run faster, I do not know if it applies to HVLP turbines.

But when you use a frequency transformer you will go to 50 hz, so normally the motor rpm will reduce.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps you're right "PaintPro08" I hope not. A drop in rpm on the turbine doesn't sound good. 
But I asked around and I've been told it should work alright with a converter/transformer. So I bought the sprayer but its still in the US. 
Had to wait for a few extra tips that didn't make it into the order. Everything should be ready to be shipped to Norway this week. 

Thanks again for this important information witch I totally missed.
I'll let you know how it works when get a chance to test it.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

did you have the chance to test it? Satisfied?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi PaintPro08.

I got the sprayer delivered on my door on Tuesday :thumbup:
I'm currently trying to figure out witch electric converter to buy, many to choose form and they are  expensive 400 - 600$ and up. 

I got a professional electrician doing a little checking around for me, so I get the best converter for the best price. 

If and when I get it up and running. I will test it first on my sisters kitchen cabinets, Christmas gift :thumbsup: 

I'll follow up when I have some good or bad news to share 
I pray it works, if it does then I've saved a bunch and I've been "smart". 
If it doesn't I'm gonna


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

yes please keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

wow, $ 400 till $ 600, that is a lot of money.

Hope it works out, is it not cheaper to buy them in Europe?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

No they are apparently not cheap in Europa, well at least not in Norway.

I've found some on eBay http://stores.ebay.com/Instapark

The technical data on the Graco FinishPro 9.5 is 13.6 Ampere 300 Watts.
I need to take into account that it probably will use more than 300W when it powers up.

Update:
I just got the price... 2960,- NOK = 530$ US  
AND that's the in house price for the electric company my girlfriends father own. 
Well at least I think it is a good solid brand. It weights almost 2 KG = 4.40 Pounds.

I was hoping the machine would be light and easy to carry around, it looks like it on the pictures. But with the ProComp Kit and hoses I think its about 25KG and it feels big and clunky. 

Think I will have to make a platform with wheels and attach the converter to the side of the FinishPro.

It will be a little while before I get time to try it out. 
Never used a HVLP sprayer so I'm curious to how it works. 

I'll follow up when I got news.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Jotun,

any news, did you test the unit already? Just curious.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

i seriously need to get me a 4 stage hvlp. *sigh*

does the baby come with that thing? just curious


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

No I'm afraid I have not been able to test it at this time.

My father in law, the electrician, recommended true his sources a converter that costs 530$, not exactly cheap but I was willing to fork out until I found out it weighs 14kg  
I'm not willing to drag that brick of led around so I'm looking for other converters and solutions.

I was told by some other "experts" that since the engine is a 5 stage turbine it will not draw to much power during its start up and 500W may work fine. 
Found a cheap converter on eBay but shipping was "expensive" 56$, it weighs about 3,5kg (8lbs) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170409795075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I payed for the converter 23 November but the seller never shipped or answered my emails so I was forced to contact Ebay last Friday for help. 
They sent a message to seller, 3,5 hours later, PayPal sent me confirmation that money has been transfered back. 
I'm very impressed by the response and help from eBay :thumbup:

I will order the same converter but from a another seller, but it may be several weeks before I get it so It remains to be tested if a 500W will suffice. 

I bought several fine finish spray tips for my "old" Graco 495 along with the new sprayer so waiting is not a problem. 

I'm starting to regret I bought it, I think I would have been happy with a shorter spray hose, 5m and a full range of fine finish tips, witch I have now. 
The intended use for the Finish Pro 9.5 is mainly kitchen cabinets. 

What can I say, other than I'm a sucker for new Tools  
Show me something new and I'll buy it :whistling2:

Anyway...Thanks for checking back on me :thumbsup: 
I will post back when I have a converter to test. 

Merry Christmas and a Happy new year.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The 5 stage finish pro is nice. Spent the morning with one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Got any pics? Or a video would be even better!


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Turboforce video's can be found here:






and here:


----------



## Jotun (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi guys.

I had completely forgotten about this thread and here's the reason.
My Turboforce 9.5 with extra compressor and remote cup, is still brand new 
The 500W convert I bought blew the fuse twice as it started up.
So I need a bigger one, but as said earlier they are damn heavy and I would like to avoid dragging around the additional 12kg if possible.

A friend of mine have the skills to rebuild it to euro specs and sent an email to Graco, according to him they never replied, this was 6-8 months ago. 
I haven't given up on the idea but I'll order a bigger converter if I get a job where it can be of good use. 
But the 495 I have does most everything with a fine finish tips and the right paint but the pressure is way to high to be of use inside cabinets, drawers etc. 
It served me well today as usual as I masked down 4 rooms in an apartment today, with a little help from my nephew, and sprayed walls and ceiling, 0502y eggshell. 
4 hours work and everything was cleaned up and back in car. 
Made 981$ after expenses including my nephew. 

The girl who lived there stayed in one of the bedrooms while we worked. 
I knocked on the door and said where done, :thumbup: she's like  That's always fun to do. 

I look forward to test the 9.5 and until I do, I'd love to learn more about using it.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

you defenitely need a bigger converter I think the European motor draws 1800 Watt, but you can find the wattage on the bottom of the unit.

Graco is probably not responding because it is an American import. Graco does not warranty these units and is very reluctant of these, according to them, illegal imports.


----------



## DenMal (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just joined up. Was on the net to find an answer to a Graco question when I came across these posts on your forum.
I'm in the process of buying a FinishPro HVLP 9.0 from the US as it's double the price in Australia......but as with " Jotun, Norway " I find I have the same problem with Voltage/Hz (Australia - 240V/50Hz).
Rang Graco USA tech dept but nobody could help me (had me hanging on international call for 20mins..finally gave up)
Does anyone know if I'm going to be able to use this unit with a step-down transformer or will this be a very costly experience and waste of time?
Will appreciate any feedback
thanks


----------



## danyjakal (Jul 29, 2012)

*hy jotun*

[QUOTE=Jotun

name is daniel sentiveanu i am a romanian by nationality but i lived and work in painting for almost 8 years in seattle wa also right now i am in romania i have experience with graco guns spraying cabinets doors trims etc i have some friends in oslo and iam looking to work in painting there .any chance that you need an extra hand? iam a fast masker very good with sparay guns doors mdf trims cabinets coulking etc i can sent you pictures letters etc


----------



## danyjakal (Jul 29, 2012)

also i own a 395 graco with a good converter from states


----------



## firemilian (May 5, 2013)

*need help*



danyjakal said:


> also i own a 395 graco with a good converter from states


Hi, I'm about to get an 390 or 395, not sure yet which one in the states. With the 390 starting at $ 680 and the 395 at $860. I want to use it in Europe. Can you tell me what kind of converter you got? I was thinking about 

http://www.220-electronics.com/5000-watt-voltage-converter-step-up-and-down.html

Is your converter getting hot? I had a guy tell me that his one got always really hot so he finally replaced the motor to 240V. 

Thanks


----------

